# A link to a guy who cured himself of DP



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Find attached a link to a guy who cured himself of DP

http://www.squidoo.com/anxiolytics


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, great advice, the same thing everyone has been saying forever.

DP is a symptom of anxiety, not a syndrome.

In a way I think this forum should be moved to a new URL: www.anxietyselfhelp.com with one sub forum called 'dealing with depersonalization'.

The current forum reinforces people's beliefs that this is a horrible syndrome which they've been cursed with for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

[


Zee Deveel said:


> Yep, great advice, the same thing everyone has been saying forever.
> 
> DP is a symptom of anxiety, not a syndrome.
> 
> ...


I believe that many can have DP/DR as a secondary symptom to anxiety and other illnesses. However, the newest research and most reliable research would indicate about 1% of the population has DPDisorder comorbid with other disorders and a few have it as a stand alone illness. The new DSM-V and the ICD will be reflecting this in new editions.

I am convinced re: myself that I have DPD, having lived with it virtually all of my life.

You can't make a gross generalization. I'd say MANY here will recover. If the anxiety is controlled the DP/DR is controlled. This is neurological no matter how you slice it ... so is extreme anxiety. But each case is unique. I will keep saying that until I see otherwise in the best research available -- NEUROLOGICAL research as well as Psychiatric.

This board has always existed because individuals could not find enough connection with those on other boards specifically those who had been diagnosed with TLE/complex partial seizures or chronic DP/DR lasting for years. This is simply a fact.

Also one can have DP/DR and be high functioning, say nothing about it, and still be in misery. There are many, many, many people w/schizophrenia/bipolar and other serious illnesses as well who feel they cannot "come out of the closet" because of stigma.

This forum is important, and will remain so for the very reason that no case here is identical though we all have such similarities in many areas it is uncanny.

If someone gives me numerous PROFESSIONAL/MEDICAL/NEUROLOGICAL/ENDOCRINOLOGICAL evidence to the contrary from respected journals, not anecdotal stories, I will be easily persuaded to change my mind.

Best,
D


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> [
> 
> I believe that many can have DP/DR as a secondary symptom to anxiety and other illnesses. However, the newest research and most reliable research would indicate about 1% of the population has DPDisorder comorbid with other disorders and a few have it as a stand alone illness. The new DSM-V and the ICD will be reflecting this in new editions.
> 
> ...


You rule


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> [
> 
> I believe that many can have DP/DR as a secondary symptom to anxiety and other illnesses. However, the newest research and most reliable research would indicate about 1% of the population has DPDisorder comorbid with other disorders and a few have it as a stand alone illness. The new DSM-V and the ICD will be reflecting this in new editions.
> 
> ...


Yeah sure, I don't disagree.

That's why I said "In a way I think this forum should be moved to a new URL:" not "It definitely should be moved" because there is a minority of people who seem to have this condition with out an obvious anxiety related cause.

So yes, this forum is a good place for these people.

However, for many people this forum reinforces their incorrect beliefs that they suffer with 'DP Syndrome' when really they just have DP as a symptom of anxiety, which is probably curable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, Zee,
We could argue this endlessly, but this one of VERY few places on the internet (well this one is in English) that have something dedicated solely to DP/DR.

This site was created by a DP/DR sufferer iin 1997. With his work, Andy C. brought DP/DR to a HUGE group of people. He helped gather articles for the IoP and helped start a movement towards understanding of this disorder. *I know many, many people with anxiety disorders who do NOT HAVE DP/DR.* *There are also people who do not have DP/DR as their PRIMARY CONCERN. * I have severe anxiety, depression and a hodge podge of other things (minor) but the reason I sought help from a psychiatrist was the DP/DR. At 15 I didn't even know I was anxious ... I thought that was normal! All of my sadness -- that was normal, from living in my crazy family. *And the doctor diagnosed me immediately. 1975, and in that year he told me it was incurable.*

I managed to force myself through life ... suicidal many times ... and got on some decent medication that did save my life. _*By chance.*_

Well, times have changed. I had NO INTERNET. I lived without any understanding for about 40 years. I felt alone, a freak, I only wanted the DP/DR to go away. I swear I could live with my depression and anxiety. And noiw, I have breast cancer. Well, *I am LESS afraid of going through chemo/surgery/prodedures up the wazooo, and having a mastectomy, than I am of the DP/DR getting worse.* I will have poison in my body for 4 months. I would rather live through this horror than have DP/DR. I would love to have reality now to help me through this. I don't. I do the best I can.

I_*f this SPECIFICALLY dedicated didn't exist I would feel as alone as I did for the first 40 years of my life.*_

I plan to start an addition to my site that may deal with mental illness and cancer and specifically how the cancer will affect my mental state.

*No one has to come here.* And the work that has gone into this site has been blood sweat and tears for the original creators, many moderators, and now taken over by RevSarah and Revelation in Canada. RevSarah had DP/DR and is doing much better. I thank them every day for taking over the site from Andy.

There is tremendous value in the site, especially when I see what I did not some years ago, so many young people taking rec drugs and getting this.

I got this, or had a predisposition as a child ... never had a rec drug.

Some people went to HPPD boards, anxiety boards, etc. before they found that despite THOSE problems it helped knowing that people with THIS symptom which sounds so strange to so many can be understood by others.

Why tell people they shouldn't be here? That implies they are ignorant or ... I have no clue. Then if you feel you don't belong here, go to the anxiety board. I simply don't understand why in the world this bothers people.

_*I will say this for the 7,000th time ...
DP/DR CAN come with many mental illnesses including depression, bipolar, schizophrenia, OCD, post partum depression, borderline personality disorder or with seizure disorders, brain tumors, stroke, rec drug use, severe head trauma, etc., etc., etc*_

Mental disorders are rarely occurring in a vacuum ... they come in comorbid clusters. DP/DR is NOT clearly understood, but neither is cancer which I also happen to have.

_*SO, I have a therapist I can talk to about coping with my DP/anxiety, and I will soon be joining a support group for breast cancer. In that cancer group will be some mentally ill people. Should the mentally ill cancer patients be split off from the general group? WHO CARES?*_

I'm sorry for being this angry, I am not a bitch whether anyone believes me or not, but I'm really angry these days. But I hate this stuff. Perhaps because surgery is closer. Right now however, I AM NOT ANIXOUS, AT ALL. But my DP/DR are HERE. Tolerable. But this will not help the next year of my life. However, there are days when I am terribly anxious and the DP doesn't get worse. I am anxious about having CANCER. Then there are days where I feel the DP/DR creeping up on me, and the strength I have built to live with it is not as strong, and what will happen when I'm VERY sick with chemo? I don't know. I have to live one day at a time.

I will find help here as well as elsewhere. Life is not cut and dried and we are unique individuals and have unique needs.
End of rant.
This site serves a critical purpose. Why in the WORLD does this bother you?
I simply don't understand it when people say this.

_*Many here will get well. Other may have this for much longer. Does it matter? We have a UNIQUE SHARED EXPERIENCE that MANY people do not understand.
I am now going to sit out on the porch with a friend and enjoy the sunset as much as I can. Then have fun watching a movie. Then wake up to another day with challenges we ALL HAVE.*_
D


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

_*PS even though I am anxious, I don't fit on an anxiety board. I simply don't. I also find less on depression boards. MANY PEOPLE CREATED THIS SITE WHO DID NOT HAVE DPD, BUT THE EXPERIENCE OF DP, WHO COULD ONLY FIND COMPLETE UNDERSTANDING HERE.*_


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> Yeah sure, I don't disagree.


Wow, are you just looking for an argument? I said I agree with you.

I don't doubt that this forum has been extremely helpful for many people, I've found it very helpful myself.

You're right, this forum has it's place. The thing that bothers me is the amount of apathy and self pity on this forum to and from people who could probably make a 100% recovery if they were prepared to make an effort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Wow, are you just looking for an argument? I said I agree with you.
> 
> I don't doubt that this forum has been extremely helpful for many people, I've found it very helpful myself.
> 
> You're right, this forum has it's place. The thing that bothers me is the amount of apathy and self pity on this forum to and from people who could probably make a 100% recovery if they were prepared to make an effort.


"Wow, are you just looking for an argument" hahahahahaha


----------

